# Help with Pit Building Ratio calculator.



## bnew17 (Jul 19, 2011)

can somebody help me out with this? I am trying to figure out how big my fire box, vents, smoke stack, etc need to be. I do not understand excel very well and cant figure out how to get these measurements out of the ratio calculator. If someone could get this for me and maybe email it to me? i would be very appreciative. My smoker is 84" long x 32" wide.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is a non-Excel version: http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html

Is the smoke chamber round or square/rectangle?

If round:

Firebox 22507.52 cu. in.

Chimney volume depends on what your firebox size is. 1100 cu in is about right if you hit the recommended firebox volume.

Air intake will be around 70 sq in

Play around with the calculator a bit and you will see how one component changes another.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 19, 2011)

BIG 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






looks about like 30.50x31.00x24.00

one sheet of .25 thk plate will weigh about 320.lbs or so!

make sure don't overload you axles..


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you alot. That answers my question. Just another reason why i love this place!


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 19, 2011)

sunman76 said:


> BIG
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 sunman...thanks for the info. Im not sure what the axles are rated for but i do know the trailer was a Jet Ski trailer.


----------

